# Fin Ammo Update



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Just thought some might find it useful for I know some take a long drive to get there. I know there are some still in search of ammo so I hope this helps. I was in the Fin on Friday so all I know is what they had on the floor then.

*.223 Remington*
PMC - 55gr FMJBT - $8.99/box $429.99?/case (First floor by the stairs going to guns)
American Eagle - 55gr Tracer - $9.99/box (Located on the end cap at top of stairs, bottom shelf)

*12 Guage*
Federal - 12ga. 3" sabot slugs - $6.99/box. (First floor by the stairs going to guns)
Hastings - 12ga sabots not sure of length - $7.99/box (Beside the Federal slugs)
Remington - 12ga 2 3/4" 00 buckshot - $19.99/15rd box (Beside the slugs)

*.308*
British Surplus - 7.62x51 75rd bandolier (in strippers)- $49.99


*MISC*
Magnum Shot - $23.99 (Good amount in stock)
Shotgun Primers - They had some Winchester, CCI mags and Fiocchi.
Rifle Primers - Large and Small Rifle but not many


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, sounds like they havent come down any. Dont give up looking for deals guys, they are out there.
Vances has the same PMC 223 for $350 for 1000rds, thats a huge savings
It does seem like prices are starting to come down


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Vances also has some of the same 00Buck for $15.99 per15, I did hear that the show that was at Westland Mall yesterday that the ammo was still up there.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea. Definitely not cheap by any means. My buddy was saying that the Sportsman's Den has PMC .223 for $7.99/box normal price. Its a little too out of the way for me though.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

buckeyeguy said:


> Yea. Definitely not cheap by any means. My buddy was saying that the Sportsman's Den has PMC .223 for $7.99/box normal price. Its a little too out of the way for me though.


I would like to get in on some of that, reasonably priced 223 is hard to come by anymore.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

sportsmans den in shelby ohio seems to have better prices on ammo than fin fur feather.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the wal mart in Marysville has winchester 40 cal165gr 100pk, alot of remington 223, 100pk...went thru this evening and checked....I would call first


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

steelheadtracker said:


> sportsmans den in shelby ohio seems to have better prices on ammo than fin fur feather.


Better prices on guns as well.


----------

